# Did anyone grabbed a same day block after new update?



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Did anyone grabbed a same day block after new update? If so, how you refreshed the screen for same day block or it was in the OFFERS section too?? TIA


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I got same day offer earlier but didn't do anything, and "Gone in 5sec.". LOL.


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Same. A late block showed up but it disappeared. Gone with the wind.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Woke up, checked and there was a 10:30 block sitting there and was able to take it. No notification.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Did anyone grabbed a same day block after new update? If so, how you refreshed the screen for same day block or it was in the OFFERS section too?? TIA


Grabbed 2 today w new update...4-8pm today and 9a-1p for tomorrow. I grabbed mine by toggling back/forth between the orange "Check for Available Blocks" bar and the white screen "No Offers Available".

I'm not comfortable at all just staying on/and refreshing from the all white "No Offers Screen"....that small black half-circle refresh staying on the white screen seems strange. Hopefully someone will let us know/prove me wrong, that they are getting blocks camping/refreshing directly from the white screen only....


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I am not 100% sure, but I don't think tapping the Offers screen refreshes it; i think you have to toggle between different screens like you did to get your blocks. The reason I'm thinking this is because tapping the Offers screen gives you that abbreviated loading circle at the top of the screen, while toggling from another screen such as the "Check For Available Blocks" button on the home screen results in a full loading circle in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

yeah I had an option to grab another block for today but I wasn't close enough so I declined the offer and it said thank you! lol... I agree the tapping on the offers page wasn't working when I got the notification I had to switch to home screen first then click check for available blocks or whateer


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

So its looks like it is established fact that "White Screen refreshing" is big BS and waste of time. Thanks Amazon! Holding it for now!
But it does work, refreshing the app by itself without refreshing the data, like camera zoom in/out! Interesting.


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

I tried tapping the white offers screen and within 10 minutes I got a block offer for 4 hours. This was for Prime now. So I am 100% sure it works although I did not grab the block


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Ridolun said:


> I tried tapping the white offers screen and within 10 minutes I got a block offer for 4 hours. This was for Prime now. So I am 100% sure it works although I did not grab the block


I am speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now what???


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Ridolun said:


> I tried tapping the white offers screen and within 10 minutes I got a block offer for 4 hours. This was for Prime now. So I am 100% sure it works although I did not grab the block


The plot thickens...


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I can confirm now as well that tapping the white Offers screen DOES refresh it. I just got a block by tapping it.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> I can confirm now as well that tapping the white Offers screen DOES refresh it. I just got a block by tapping it.


Now here we go, some sane souls replied!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I haven't even figured out how to get my first block yet.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I haven't even figured out how to get my first block yet.


After the new update its trial and error, we all sharing the ideas to get the clear picture. IMO read thru the forums for valuable info


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> After the new update its trial and error, we all sharing the ideas to get the clear picture. IMO read thru the forums for valuable info


On the days I have requested blocks for next week will those automatically be filled if available and is that the after 10pm on Saturday thing?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriverX said:


> On the days I have requested blocks for next week will those automatically be filled if available and is that the after 10pm on Saturday thing?


Lol never, your availability will at most get you two blocks but usually none. Got to grab them daily.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Lol never, your availability will at most get you two blocks but usually none. Got to grab them daily.


Just reminded me a saying that says " Dig your well everyday and get the water everyday"


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Prime now here.

I picked up a 12-2 Hotwheels when I was just messing around with the white screen (on android) and I had no idea what had happened or how I did it.

So, while in between deliveries I tried to see what happens just refreshing the home screen like "the old days"

After a refresh, the message on home screen said something like "Schedule opportunities to make $"

I clicked on the "Check For Available Blocks" and sure enough, the next two hours were offered. I accepted and then made more deliveries.

Midway through 2-4pm block, I tried the same refresh method from home screen and it worked again. But since I didn't want to work 4-6pm block tonight, I clicked through to where it gave block details and asked to free ACCEPT or DECLINE. When I clicked DECLINE, it said in pretty green box "You have successfully declined a block!" Thanks for the delivering smiles.

Summary: refresh from home screen to get message telling you that you can schedule blocks. I believe once you get through to block offer screen, you are safe to go slowly. The blocksis your to accept or decline.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Ugh.... I was checking constantly then stopped for 3 minutes... picked it up again and there were offers sitting there... I wasnt already on the offers screen tho... I clicked it from the Home screen to check for available routes.... ughh and all they had was ones for tomorrow... Not sure whats going on... 

Got my 39hours in this week but its not looking good for next week based on how this is going


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Still just as difficult as ever to grab a block here in Miami.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Young ST said:


> Ugh.... I was checking constantly then stopped for 3 minutes... picked it up again and there were offers sitting there... I wasnt already on the offers screen tho... I clicked it from the Home screen to check for available routes.... ughh and all they had was ones for tomorrow... Not sure whats going on...
> 
> Got my 39hours in this week but its not looking good for next week based on how this is going


If you're able to schedule 39 hours of work in a week then I wouldn't be complaining about not being able to grab a block here or there. Many of us are unable to get any work whatsoever.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> If you're able to schedule 39 hours of work in a week then I wouldn't be complaining about not being able to grab a block here or there. Many of us are unable to get any work whatsoever.


you don't live by me sooooooo... it's not relatable........ if I lived next to u and got 39hrs maybe thennnnn u could say something


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Still just as difficult as ever to grab a block here in Miami.


 Have only seen one block release today. Was at 9:30am for a 10am same day. I'm stalking this app like a mutherF'er!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Young ST said:


> you don't live by me sooooooo... it's not relatable........


Exactly my point. You're there complaining about not getting over 40 hours. Meanwhile here in Miami it's tough to get 1 block in a week.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Young ST said:


> you don't live by me sooooooo... it's not relatable........ if I lived next to u and got 39hrs maybe thennnnn u could say something


 It's relatable for sure....we're discussing how the new block grabbing works. You may have a one day reset and back to block grabbing as usual and getting the hours. You even hour hours already for tomorrow. So, you don't have much to complain about.

If you don't like it now wait until you get some competition! You'll be crying like a *****.....just like the rest of us!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ....................If you don't like it now wait until you get some competition! You'll be crying like a *****.....just like the rest of us!


looks who is talking about "competition" he just posted 2 apps publicly in other thread to increase competition. What a* hypocrite* he is!!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> looks who is talking about "competition" he just posted 2 apps publicly in other thread to increase competition. What a* hypocrite* he is!!


 My god you're cluess! 
You'll go on ignore soon!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> looks who is talking about "competition" he just posted 2 apps publicly in other thread to increase competition. What a* hypocrite* he is!!


 Yeh....HURRY UP and go get the names before some other PUKE removes them!!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> My god you're cluess!
> You'll go on ignore soon!


I did it already!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I did it already!


 Nice....I always enjoy not living up to others expectations........you're one of those types who need a "safe zone"!


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

chefseth said:


> I believe once you get through to block offer screen, you are safe to go slowly. The blocksis your to accept or decline.



Nope.... I have clicked accept multiple times only to be told the block has already been taken! (Prime Now Miami)


----------

